# PSA: Pieps DSP On Sale 20% Off



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Good lookin' out! That's the exact one I want, with the slightly cheaper BCA DTS & Ortovox D3 as the next options. I'm going to buy one for this season, but wasn't quite ready yet though :/


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd recommend the BCA Tracker DTS (and the new version Tracker DTS 2) or the Ortovox Patroller if you are well experience with transceiver use.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Really wish I'd jumped on this deal. It's been back up to $450 for ahwile now. Also wish I jumped on the Tramdock deals over Summer, when they had the BCA Tracker for $160! Dang it...


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ive seen a couple on ebay for 300~ range

Amazon.com: PIEPS DSP Smart Transmitter Avalanche Search Beacon: Sports & Outdoors

buy Pieps DSP Avalanche Beacon at www.bentgate.com - Free Shipping


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Really wish I'd jumped on this deal. It's been back up to $450 for ahwile now. Also wish I jumped on the Tramdock deals over Summer, when they had the BCA Tracker for $160! Dang it...


You and me both.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Check Craigslist. I got a steal on one. I got a Pieps DSP for 100 bucks brand new.


----------

